# Michiana RC (MRCR - Mishawaka, IN) 2007-2008 On-Road Season



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

This begins the thread for Michiana RC Raceway's upcoming 2007-2008 winter On-Road / Stadium Truck racing season. We will start off late this season, as remodeling of the Indiana BMV will delay our intended start. Our intended start was September 26th, however November 16th is the date we have been given- however we hope to start sooner!. We encourage everyone to check into our website, www.michianarc.com frequently for updates and more information, such as class rules, etc., in our forum. (I should note, become a member of the MRCR website to view all the forums! It's easy)

Michiana RC Raceway is an established first-class racetrack located in Mishawaka, Indiana- only a few miles from Notre Dame University. We practice each Monday and Wednesday night throughout the winter months from 5-9pm, and race on Friday nights, where the doors open at 5, and racing starts at 7pm!

You can contact us through our website, or here on HobbyTalk, where Aaron (Acyrier) and I (ToddFalkowski) will be online.

Thanks! Aaron, Melqui, Pat & Todd​


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys... Thanks for the PM's... 

I added a poll, and we at MRCR want your input... Do you feel that 12th scale cars are, in their current configuration, too difficult to get into?

We've seen some new interest in 12th scale recently- from new racers, to TC racers, and even oval racers. I've let a few drive my car... They take a few laps, hand it back going, "that's too much for me"....

What's YOUR opinion? (there's a point behind all this...)

Thanks!
MRCR


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I'LL be there
Team Corally SMC BSR PROTOFORM TRINITY NEWCASTEL BEER
:jest: :woohoo: :jest:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Wooo HOOOOoo.... :woohoo: What er ya going to be running?


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Todd,if your talking about me coming into 12th scale,I'll be fine.The comment I made about your 12th was "it's too much steering".I drove another one somewhere else and was about 2/10ths of his lap time.  
You guys can count me in for 13.5 Sedan and 13.5 12th scale.You guys are running 13.5 in stock right ? :thumbsup: 
On the Conde note,Maybe you should start a MICRO - T class.Plenty fast for team New Castle.lol :dude:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Eric... were kinda floating on the 13.5 in the "pancar" classes, road and oval. what were finding out is the difference in speed w/those are further apart from a brushed motor then originally "advertised" 13.5's in tc's, trucks seem to be not as drastic. Now, I guess this newer novak 17.5 is supposed to be more inline w/a brushed stock, but only time will tell I guess. We have a "core" group of about 6 12th guys that were racing every week, so jumping on the 13.5 wagon owuld make all of those guys buy new motors/esc's if they don't already have a BL speedo. I don't wanna make anybody do that. I think the time is coming soon though, but probably not this year. Now, that's not to say that if we can get 4-5 additional guys that want to run a BL 13.5 12th scale class, we wouldn't let it happen, in all seriousness, I encourge it. We see the brushless motors as the future I think, but the "governing bodies" of RC just need to get it regulated soon....real soon. 

Before I forget,
If your interested in a new 12th, let me know. We have a connection w/CRC as well as BMI. I hear/read their new db12R is the stuff. Check out the thread on RCtech. several pictures burried in that thread.

Aaron.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ETOWNE said:


> Todd,if your talking about me coming into 12th scale,I'll be fine.The comment I made about your 12th was "it's too much steering".I drove another one somewhere else and was about 2/10ths of his lap time.


Hey Eric...

Actually, I wasn't.... I've let a few more guys drive my 12th, and it scared them. (of course, many of my cars instill fear in people...  ) 

Be cool to see you out there! Conde too! :dude:


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

(of course, many of my cars instill fear in people...  ) 


I think it's all them sponsor decals on your body that look like your signature on here.lol. :woohoo: 
I can't wait to run my PROTOFORM wrapped NOVAK horsepowered JOHN'S BSR'ed shoes SMC pepperoni'ed NOMADIO controlled JR RACING steered TEAM ASSOCIATED FACTORY TEAM TC4 and my IRS RUGRAT converted TEAM ASSOCIATED 12L4 at your track. :woohoo: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ETOWNE said:


> I think it's all them sponsor decals on your body that look like your signature on here.lol. :woohoo:
> I can't wait to run my PROTOFORM wrapped NOVAK horsepowered JOHN'S BSR'ed shoes SMC pepperoni'ed NOMADIO controlled JR RACING steered TEAM ASSOCIATED FACTORY TEAM TC4 and my IRS RUGRAT converted TEAM ASSOCIATED 12L4 at your track. :woohoo: :wave: :thumbsup:


That's funny right there... I don't care who y'are... 

It's bound to be a fun winter... :thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

OHHHHHHHH BOYYYYYYYYY another
SPONSER WHORE !
It's gonna be a fun winter here in CORNLAND
:dude: :woohoo: :dude: 

:jest: :woohoo: :jest: 
:wave:


----------



## 95newb (Jun 5, 2003)

I will be running TC with you guys this year, looking into running 13.5BL with everyone if that is what is going to be run. I was also thinking of jumping into 1/12th depending on what I can find, I am kicking myself for unloading my 1/12th last winter


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Josh! Yes, there will be some TC out there to run with. From the above posts, Eric and Conde will be some new blood as well- they're both good drivers. Currently we will allow the 13.5 in the TC class. We will NOT, however, allow the "new" larger diameter sintered "tuning" rotors until some testing can be done on them. The 13.5 in the TC is real close in TC and the stadium trucks currently, which reading forums, is the current consensus. It will continue to be evaluated.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you mentioned the 12th scales. We noticed last season that there was a need for a "novice" and an "advanced" class. We'd have up to ten 12th scales on a Friday night, and the range of laps was from 60 to in the 40's. Problem you have is the 60-lappers were running over the 40-lappers, and the 40-lappers spent more time pulling over to let guys pass. Needless to say, nobody gets better that way. 

So, over the summer, we did some thinking, and have decided to create a few new things:
*
12th Scale Novice Class at MRCR this season!* We'll have a novice class setup this season. One thing we will do is to have the novice class run the silver-can Mabuchi motors. It will slow the cars down a little bit, and make them roll much more in the corners. (goes back to guys saying it was "too much") We're hoping to find a deal on these motors to where they can be obtained REAL cheap.

*12th Scale Rental Cars will be Available* Aaron and I are in the process of building (4) rental units, which will be GOOD cars. We had one on display at Embassy Saturday. They'll be near-identical Associated L3's with the Mabuchi motor, GT7 speed controls, Airtronics MX3 or Futaba radios, etc. These will be able to be rented on race and practice nights, and will also be available for sale at a GOOD price as a RTR setup. More information will follow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 95newb (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks Todd, so do you get more TC's with just stock motors or is everyone running TC with brushless? I want to run a class where we have a good amount of people, it is more enjoyable to me that way hehe 

also, I am interested in 1/12th and may run one this year, going to run Jerrit's 1/12th he has once and see what I think, if so, I may have to speak with ya guys about the crc connection if possible unless someone has something for sale. I am still up in the air though on 1/12th and TC hehe.. not sure I can handle 2classes this year haha


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

tc's w/brushless.... There are more people running BRUSHED motors, but the trend is moving towards brushless. Now that Orion, LRP and Novak all have sensored brushless Motors, there's some decisions to make. Rumor is, all 3 of them are working together w/ROAR to get some rules in place for the motors themsleves.

12th, We do have an account w/CRC. I'm also working on getting an account w/BMI as they have released a new 12th scale it's it's pretty revolutionary. (www.bmiracing.com) Both will be about the same price.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> *12th Scale Rental Cars will be Available* Aaron and I are in the process of building (4) rental units, which will be GOOD cars. We had one on display at Embassy Saturday. They'll be near-identical Associated L3's with the Mabuchi motor, GT7 speed controls, Airtronics MX3 or Futaba radios, etc. These will be able to be rented on race and practice nights, and will also be available for sale at a GOOD price as a RTR setup. More information will follow.... :thumbsup:



This sounds excellent to me.Do you guys switch battery's in between rounds for me too ?

Ya Todd, this will be a fun winter.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Only for those who are not capable..so..err..yes, you qualify.  j/k. Yes, each rental car will go through (2) packs. I'd guess (1) for some practice, (1) for each heat, and (1) for the main (each pack ran twice) If there is more time for practice, and packs are available, we could probably give out another pack for practice.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Lookin foward to a fun winter. I'll be running Brushed motors.I'm one of those Old timer's that still like's to work on them + I HAVE TONS OF BRUSH'S.
Corally Trinity Smc Protoform Bsr Fantom 
New Castel beer :jest: :woohoo: :jest:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

airconde said:


> Lookin foward to a fun winter. I'll be running Brushed motors.I'm one of those Old timer's that still like's to work on them...


I'll fall into that category, too....


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> I'll fall into that category, too....


What..... The old-timers part ?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ETOWNE said:


> What..... The old-timers part ?


Anymore, there's some truth to that. Keep saying- when my son's ready to race full-time, I'll just wrench for him! :thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

YA E WAY OUT OF TOWNER you need one of us old timers to get your stuff up to par
oh I forgot you like to hit them OUT OF BOUNDS. :woohoo: 
YUCK YUCK YUCK CU CUU CUUU :wave: 
J/K BUDDY :jest: :woohoo: :jest: 

Here's some pepole looking for some driver's
Perina Stay Free Vice Roy cigs Old roy dog food Planters peanut's
PABST BLUE RIBBON 
HERE'S MY FAVORITE "HOOK ON PHONIC'S :hat: 
This is gonna be a fun winter :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

OK guys...looks like were going to be able to start ontime. The people at Mega Play in the Town and Country Shopping center have opened there doors (and about 4000sf of space) to let us race there on Friday. Our 1st race will be the 28th of September and will be FREE!!!! Yes, FREE racing at MRCR! AFter that though..ya'll gots to pay. 
We could use some help this coming Thursday 20th to help get some things organized and moved over there. We'll be meeting at 5:30 at media play to do this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

In addition,
I will be putting in an order to www.promatchracing.com for battery packs. If anybody is interested, I will need payment for cells before that Friday. (21st)

BMI racing DBr12 12th scale cars.
www.bmiracing.com
I now have an account with BMI as well as:

www.teamcrc.com
www.promatchracing.com
www.axiommotors.com
www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com
www.team1rc.com
www.bsr-racing.com
www.bmiracing.com
www.putnam.com
www.putnampropulsion.com

Orders will be going in soon, so if you need something, please let me know.
thanks,
Aaron


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys a couple questions for ya. I was looking at comming down from the GR, MI area and racing a few times this season. Do you guys run stadium the same nights as 1/12th scale? I mainly run 1 1/2th scale, but if you barely twist my arm I'd run stadium as well. Also what are the rules for running brushless motors and lipo's? I can go either way for both cars. Also what tires do the stadium guys mainly use?

Thanks in advance, and I don't know if Todd remembers me, but I'm the guy with the purple and yellow 1/12th scale car at WMRC last season. You guys were kind enough to join us for our trophy race so I figured I'd return the favor.

Andy


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

That's cool, I hope we can make it up there again this year.

12th scale... Pretty much running stock motors, 4-cell batts. No lipos no brushless for that class. (I hear/read they are much faster (13.5) then brushed stock)

Stadium truck: While still no lipo's, we do allow the 13.5. Most guys are running the TM tires (Blue Green combo's). Some of us are buying the foam and putting them on std rims. Todd says he wants to try std. rubber tires on the stadium trucks. I don't have a problem with it, as long as they are not any "knobbies" of any sort..slicks or road type tread. If you have any more ??'s, feel free to ask. and consider this twisting your arm to run both classes. WE have plenty of time between each to run both, it won't be crunch time.

Seeya soon.
Aaron


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

You guys have a new building. cool


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

It'll just be temporary. DMV is using our space for some remodeling. We should be back in our space in November.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

02CooperS said:


> Thanks in advance, and I don't know if Todd remembers me, but I'm the guy with the purple and yellow 1/12th scale car at WMRC last season. You guys were kind enough to join us for our trophy race so I figured I'd return the favor.
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy- How are ya! Good to have you guys down sometime. We'll definitely make the trip back up there as well.

Aaron eluded to the fact I want to try rubber tires on the trucks. It's an idea, frankly. Currently, the trucks all run foams. My thought was kinda on the lines of say a TC on rubber tires- either something like the Striker or Road Rage that ProLine makes, or an off-road set "ground down smooth" like as is used on hardpack clay tracks (all knobbies ground smooth) :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

NEW NEWS:
Michiana RC will allow LiPo packs in practice and in racing. A complete set of rules can be found on our website's forum at www.michianarc.com . Essentially- hard case only (such as the 3200 carbon race-spec), must be charged in a lipo-sack  (We have "LiPo Sack" brand of sacks available at the track) No pack can be opened to be "serviced" at the track for ANY reason. 

We'll also have a zero-tolerance in regards to the usage and/or abuse of these packs due to the potential risks LiPos pose due to abuse.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

acyrier said:


> That's cool, I hope we can make it up there again this year.
> 
> 12th scale... Pretty much running stock motors, 4-cell batts. No lipos no brushless for that class. (I hear/read they are much faster (13.5) then brushed stock)
> 
> ...





ToddFalkowski said:


> Aaron eluded to the fact I want to try rubber tires on the trucks. It's an idea, frankly. Currently, the trucks all run foams. My thought was kinda on the lines of say a TC on rubber tires- either something like the Striker or Road Rage that ProLine makes, or an off-road set "ground down smooth" like as is used on hardpack clay tracks (all knobbies ground smooth) :thumbsup:



Thanks for the info guys. The 13.5 in the 1/12th scale is way faster than stock. I'm probably easily 2 laps fast than last year. Good to hear Lipo's are ok now, I broke down all my 6 cell packs for 1/12th scale. And up until two years ago the only thing we ran in truck were striker 2's. A lot of guys have switched to foam, but I don't like the way the truck handles with foams. I'd rather be able to slide the truck around a little than point and shoot like a sedan.

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a quick note: Michiana RC kicks off their season TONIGHT with a free race night- this'll be a "shake out the cobwebs" night, as well as the first run on RC Scoring Pro for us... We're over at the MegaPlay building (arcade in the corner of Town & Country Shopping Center in Mishawaka) our temporary location for the next six weeks.

We're also totally revamping our website- Melqui's done a great job so far, with more to come!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys... First week went well- seen some new faces, had some regulars stop in and check out the temporary location- great to get the cobwebs out!

LiPo Sacks are finally in- and required- to run LiPo packs. 

Racing will continue this Friday night- track opens for practice at 5pm, racing starts at 7pm.


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

what are lipo sacks and why are the required???


what about the 17.5 in stock for 1/12th???


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

JimmyJon said:


> what are lipo sacks and why are the required???
> 
> 
> what about the 17.5 in stock for 1/12th???


Hey JimmyJon... LiPo Sacks are a bag, thinking with Kevlar and Nomex, that LiPo batteries are charged in. (It's one of our requirements at Michiana RC for those that choose to run LiPo packs) You can see and order the sack at www.liposack.com. We do also have them available at the track for purchase.

You can click HERE to view all of our rules. 

In regards to the 17.5, we haven't come to an "official" ruling yet, but currently have one racer running the 17.5 in 12th scale, and more wanting to run them. His feelings was that while not as strong at the beginning of the run, the efficiency of the 17.5 "balanced out" by the end of the run. My feelings were the same- I was stronger than him at first, and towards the end of the runs Friday night, it seemed to even out. 

If you have one, bring it! We'd love to have ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

when are you guys gonna be in your old place


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Still looking like Mid-November.... That's the plan, anyway...

Where you been, Conde?


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

2-3 more weeks for me,then I'll be good.Trying to get one more dirt bike weekend in before winter.See you guys soon.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Todd me too. Next sat. is my last sat. being open then It's Rc racing and snowmobiling for the winter. :thumbsup: :woohoo: :thumbsup: 


Team Corally, Smc, Protoform ,Parma, New Castell Beer, Old roy Dog food
:hat: :woohoo: :hat:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sweeeeet... Seeya guys out there!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Todd,I think I'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ETOWNE said:


> Todd,I think I'll be out tomorrow.


C'mon! :thumbsup:


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Hey todd are you as good as i hear you are.
I ended up with your old L4

taylor


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

L4OvalRacer said:


> Hey todd are you as good as i hear you are.
> I ended up with your old L4
> 
> taylor


Geez... That just opened up the flood gates for everyone to have fun with that... (Bet Aaron's first) I do alright on the track....

Did I have an L4? I had sold a Silva last year to Dustin (who I think keeps it under his pillow  ) I don't remember, but good luck with it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I read it earlier...and left it alone...it was too easy.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

acyrier said:


> I read it earlier...and left it alone...it was too easy.


Way too kind... As a reward, I'll be gentle on the 12th scale tonight.... :devil:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I think i'll see if I can find one of my old BOLINK 12 th scale with the western snow plow on the front. Give ol E WAY OUT OF TOWNER A BUMP AND RUNSKI. j/k :jest: :woohoo: :jest:   :lol: 
:woohoo: :hat:

Bolink, old roy dog food ,planters peanuts ,Panosonik P 170's, B&R racing motor's , FUtaba A.M jr radio's, protech charger with the dail on it so you can heat them battery's up,


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Man, Conde... Haven't heard of B&R in a long time... Had the BoLink cars... Had the P-170's (still have one pack of Team Arlingtons), started with a Futaba Magnum Jr (AM)... and had the ProTech 700- the cool one with the digital readout on it....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Great night last night, great turnout! Seen a lot of familiar faces at least roaming the pits (and the gaming area) 

Thanks guys! Seeya next week!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Todd, now that i have the non-melted diffs in my car,I should be able to make 2 heats and a main friday night.See ya.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Alrighty boys... Another action-packed Friday night is here- load up!


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm getting them ready .I was woundering if you guys get any 18th trucks and stuff can we run are xray m 18 with them.


Fantom Bsr Parma Corally Old Roy dog Food Planters peanuts New Castel Beer WEE LIKE BEER Colman coolers for are beer. And a new one WEBBER GRILLS :hat: :woohoo: :woohoo: :hat:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

well..18th scales are kind of hit and miss. sometime there are, sometimes there are not. We've got a couple other peple that have "odd" cars that are not ran in the normal classes..if there are enough of them, I have no problem having a "catch all" class..kind of a "run what ya brung" sort of deal.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Cool I'll see you guy's soon.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Webber grills... Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys....

For those of you that were part of the 40-ish entries we had Friday night, we made an announcement in regards to trying to setup a practice on Saturday morning at the temporary location, MegaPlay. We were not granted that, so there will be NO PRACTICE on Saturday. (Sorry, we tried)

Racing will resume as normal this Friday night. We've had a few heats of both Novice and Advanced Stadium Trucks, a few heats of Touring Car, and a few heats of 12th scale. This was our first week of running the "novice" 12th scale class with the 540 Mabuchi motors- very successful! 

We have a few guys with mini's (particularly RC18B's) and a few guys with 4W buggies that want to run. If you have a mini- bring it out! 4W buggy sitting around? Bring it out!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys.... After your turkey fix is over, come on out this Friday, we'll be racing our normal schedule!

See y'all there!

Happy Thanksgiving from Michiana RC!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

LOCATION UPDATE!!!

AS most of you know, we've been at megaplay for the 1st portion of our season. A change is taking place now. We meet officials from Town and Country shopping center to make sure our space is how it was left. Providing everything is up to snuff, we will be getting the space back. While there will be NO racing this Friday or ever the weekend, we will be there cleaning up what is left to lay down the carpet. Those that would like to help out, are encouraged to go to OUR website at www.michianarc.com at 3:30pm and there will be details/times on when we will be there and what supplies are needed to get things rolling again.

We appreciate everybody patients and support during this transition.

Thanks,
MRCR


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*We're Back and Better than Ever!

*We are now *BACK* in our original building, and will be racing *THIS FRIDAY*, December 14th! We'll also have practice *TONIGHT *from *5:00pm - 9:00pm*! :woohoo:

If you've never been to MRCR, there's PLENTY of pitting. We have two upstairs lofts, as well as "temporary" pitting available downstairs. No table and chairs needed! Track will be the same- 36 x 60 CRC Fasttrack Ozite. 

Michiana RC's Weekly Schedule, starting today, will be as follows:


Open Practice (road-course & stadium) Mondays from 5:00-9:00pm
Open Practice (road-course & stadium) Wednesdays from 5:00-9:00pm
Road-Course & Stadium Racing Fridays- Doors open at 5:00pm, racing starts 7:00pm.
 
Classes run are 12th scale stock (both novice and advanced), TC Stock (both novice and advanced), Stadium Truck Stock (both novice and advanced- Staduim Truck is off-road trucks with rubber slicks or foam tires, complete with jumps!). Other classes available are 2W Buggy stock (stadium with jumps), Mini's.....

We currently have two novice 12th scale rentals available to practice or race with, and have more on the way. Also, have a stadium truck rental in the works. Stay tuned!

You can find more information at www.michianarc.com including rules, directions, etc. 

Seeya back "home", and thanks for the continued support!

Aaron, Pat, Melqui & Todd
Michiana RC


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

So there is pitting downstairs.I was woundering i have to much stuff to go up stairs.
TEAM CORALLY -FANTOM-SMC- BSR- OLD ROY DOG FOOD-PLANTERSNUTS-NEW CASTEL BEER :hat: :woohoo: :hat:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

There will be "some" but not alot, and it's a little messy around there right now. hopfully this weekend we'll have it cleaned up a bit. But it's usable.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Free Practice!!!*

*FREE PRACTICE THIS SATURDAY, DECEMBER 15th!!!*

Tomorrow, we'll do a FREE PRACTICE day. Here's the schedule....

* Road Course & Stadium Trucks *(we'll alternate between jumps and flat)*
From 8:00am to 12:00 Noon-ish*

We'll take approximately an hour-long break to switch over the track, then...

* Oval Cars & Sliders
From 1:00pm to 5:00pm*

So, c'mon out and practice away! I'll setup the scoring system to record and print practice laps, so you can see your lap times as well...

Any questions, let me know.....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone for Friday night's turnout- best this season!

-Touring cars had the best turnout of the season!
-12th scale novice had a great turnout as well- all types of racers, even local oval ace Derek Lanway tried his hand (and did well)- we have currently two rental 12th scale novice cars available. Don't have one? Wanna try it? Come on out! 
-12th scale advance had a good showing as well.
-Stadium truck, what more can you say? Awesome close racing!
-Even had a few Mini's, Scalpel and M18- would love to see more of these rockets racing out there! Lotta fun to watch! Max's jumping exhibition with his M18 was something to see as well!

We WILL be racing this Friday night, normal time. Also, we will have extended practice this week- Wednesday from Noon-9, and Friday we'll also open the doors at Noon! We'll also have a practice this coming Saturday (time TBD, probably from 10-2) in which we'll announce more details.

Happy Holidays!
Aaron, Pat, Melqui & Todd
Michiana RC


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

ToddFalkowski said:


> -12th scale novice had a great turnout as well- all types of racers, even local oval ace Derek Lanway tried his hand (and did well


Thanks for the kind words but even after 15 yrs I'm still a novice on the oval too! Thanks for the ride it nice to do something different and fun doing it. I should keep trying and get better to give you some competition since Aaron can't. lol!!


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

ZZZZZZZMAIN did you have alittle CRROWN IN THAT COKE :woohoo:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

How many 1/12th's you get on friday night for road course? Cory & I might try to come down soon. Also, we still run brushed, are you guys running brushless?

Thanks, Ron Ferguson


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

fergie said:


> How many 1/12th's you get on friday night for road course? Cory & I might try to come down soon. Also, we still run brushed, are you guys running brushless?
> 
> Thanks, Ron Ferguson


Hey Ron....

We've split up our 12th scale class this year. We do a novice and advanced (novice runs the 540 Mabuchi motors- working out GREAT!) In novice we're getting 4-7 cars, in advanced about the same. Had 7 of each last Friday night. So, we've lowered the "cars per class" count, but have increased the competition in both, grown 12th scale in our area as a whole, and have guys new to 12th really coming up well through the "novice" ranks. 

In advanced, we're running the 17.5 & brushed together. Currently, the brushed has been winning out, which may be a result of _who_ is running brushed. I know I'll be running brushed until I'm told I can't... You guys should be just fine with the brushed motors...

Since I have you, Ron... We're getting ready to announce a trophy race on the last weekend of January (BRL weekend at FW). We'll race on Sunday, the 27th... Y'all are welcome!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Z-Main Loser said:


> Thanks for the kind words but even after 15 yrs I'm still a novice on the oval too! Thanks for the ride it nice to do something different and fun doing it. I should keep trying and get better to give you some competition since Aaron can't. lol!!


Well, the rental ride is always there for ya... We just need to put a little ice in the corners for ya- those dots kept jumping out and getting ya!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Todd, We will try to make it on the 27th. What time do doors open and racing start?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

fergie said:


> Todd, We will try to make it on the 27th. What time do doors open and racing start?


Awesome, be glad to have you guys... We'll open the doors at 8, start racing at noon. We were actually getting that together today. We'll do a full post on it shortly....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Great night of racing last night! New layout proved to be a lot of fun, and the car count was about 50! Great turnout!


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Todd, any more info on the 27th trophy race?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes Todd, there are several of us from Ft. Wayne interested but we would like more info.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Ken... (and Rick) 

Sorry, we were spinning in circles this weekend. We've been a little behind in getting info out, but we will have it posted by the end of the day. Stay tuned for further info.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright, finally got it....

CLICK HERE for the 1st Annual KING OF THE ROAD race at Michiana RC

Sorry it took so long!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, been awhile since this one got brought to the top...

We have weekly on-road and stadium racing every Friday night- doors open at 5:00pm, racing starts at 7:00pm.
*
What are we racing?*

Stadium Trucks, both Novice and Stock Advanced classes
Stadium (off-road) Buggy Stock Advanced
Touring Car Stock Advanced
12th Scale Novice (normal 12th scale with a silver can motor)
12th Scale Stock Advanced
Vintage Trans-Am Series

We average approximately 50 entries each Friday, with competition in every class listed above.

*Why race at MRCR?*

36x60 track surface- Pure CRC FastTrack Ozite (only about two seasons old- no ratty carpet here!)
Efficient scoring using RC Scoring Pro- the best there is!
While personal transponders are accepted and encouraged- house transponders are on-hand
Plenty of Pit Area- we had nearly 80 entries at the King of the Road race!
Great local area- plenty of food places close by!
All levels of competition, from novice to seasoned veterans- there's a place for everyone!
Good times!

So- why not try MRCR? Check it out- click HERE!!!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Excellent place to race. The authorities are definately some hip dudes also.

And for say that,an extra lap added on to my scoring would be a nice return.lol


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ETOWNE said:


> And for say that,an extra lap added on to my scoring would be a nice return.lol


Thanks for the kind words... We'll consider the lap thing. Maybe "two laps"!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Thanks for the kind words... We'll consider the lap thing. Maybe "two laps"!


AAHHHH,COME'on DUDE


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Etowner report to the Red Trailer


----------



## SquareD (Feb 23, 2008)

i run oval but have been thinking about trying onroad. does mrcr do the whole rental thing so i can see if i'd be interested in running on-road b4 dumping a ton of money into it?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

SquareD said:


> i run oval but have been thinking about trying onroad. does mrcr do the whole rental thing so i can see if i'd be interested in running on-road b4 dumping a ton of money into it?


Well, we have been renting 12th scales, but guys bought them up as fast as we could build them (we had four 12L3's). Best thing I can recommend is coming out some night, well have something you can wheel around. 

We're open for practice Monday and Wednesday nights, that'd be the best time to come on out....

Drop me a PM if I can help you further....

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

The time has come... it's Cavalcade of Wheels time!!!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> The time has come... it's Cavalcade of Wheels time!!!


Where's the thread and entry form for that one ? C'mon Dude.....lol......:freak:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

It's right around the corner... Will be posted shortly- we ran into a snag in classes...


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

DUDE i'm on it


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

All Cavalcade stuff is posted- please see this thread for more information:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213056

Friday night racing at Michiana RC! Bring out your 12th scale and Touring Car- brush up for the Region 5's... Bring out your Trans-Am cars! Also have a killer class of Stadium Trucks!

Have a few guys with Mini's (Scalpels, M18's) that are ready-to-race on Fridays- just looking for a few more racers!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Last friday before Cavalcade! we'll be anouncing our season points winners tonight..free pizza...yum. seeya tonight.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Todd you have pm


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Got it... Now, you do as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys! Were going to be racing through April. We'll be running our Friday night program through the month of April. 

There will be a few of us going to the regionals in Ft. Wayne. If your interested in going, get with me for more information. MRCR is now a roar affiliated club, so we can also help get your membership if you would like to race the regionals.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't forget, carpet fans.....

*We're racing each Friday Night in April!!!*

Also, look for an announcement for the end of April...

Doors open at 5:00pm, racing starts at 7:00pm
Practice on Mon & Wed nights, 5:00-9:00pm​


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

CAVALCADE VIDEOS ARE UP!!! 

CLICK ---> HERE! ​


----------

